# Quick trip report



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Met up with Konz and hit the beach past portofino. We set up in a nice looking wash, where I immediately caught 3 blues on the drop off using fresh shrimp. After that not much at all to speak of. We saw a few big reds hit the beach by some guys fishing a few hundred yards to the west, and a fish or two we couldn't see. All in all it seemed like the fish should've been there. Maybe they'll move in closer with the tide this afternoon. Still a nice morning to be on the water. See ya' out there. And Ray,I promise we'll catch some pomps sooner or later.

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done:clap

Just another month or so to wait :toast


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

not bad for a quick little trip out.....good job


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man no worries. I told ya, I jinxed us by buying a bag of ice....haha. Went out with yankee and loaded up on enough white trout and ground mullet to have a fish fry.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

jpurdy,

Tell me,.... do you anticipate a biggerrun of pomps on a March or later, say, into April, run as opposed to last or previous years. 

What's your take on a Pompano "season?"


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know where the pomps will be!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I look for things to kick off around mid-March and go for a solid month. After mid-April the fish a definately still there, but they've seen a lot off baits by that point so they can get a little spooky. Also, the ladyfish, hardtails, etc. should start showing up and eat some of the baits intended for pomps. All that said I usually can bring in a few pomps all the way through May.

-Jason


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, again, jpurdy. Got fishin' family visiting from Texas, Maine, Chesapeake and Thousand Islands this month and trying to plan the best variety of Pensacola fishin' and Surf fishing has to be in there one day. 

Your tips are a great help.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

nICE JOB ON THE BLUES jASON.SORRY YOU MISSED OUT ON THE POMPANO.MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL CATCH UP WITH YOU AND RAY. I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH SOME POMPANO MYSELF. GOOD LUCK, FROM LIAM.


----------



## HeloGuy (Feb 24, 2008)

God Job:clap


----------

